# Drywall Finishing Problem



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

These lines are the tape that is buckling. They need to be pulled and replaced which is going to be a very messy and time consuming process. Just sanding over it will only mask the real problem.

First off take pictures and document it well.

Then tell the contractor you want it fixed. If they fail to fix it then tell them you are going to go to the state contractors board. If they don't get it fixed then go to the contractors board.

The reason for the documentation and pictures is that if there are other areas that have the same problems it will show up next time the walls are painted. The moisture will cause uneven drying and the tape will buckle. Most of the time it will dry flat but sometimes it won't.

This is all due to really sloppy workmanship and should not be tolerated.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Not likely the tape is buckling at this stage of construction. After a couple of years, maybe.... after the lumber dries and shrinks. The "eyeball" lights you mention shining on the wall are probably the cause along with the finishing not being to the proper standard. My guess (sight unseen) is that you are actually just seeing the joints. The finished and sanded joints are actually smoother than the face paper on the drywall. an intense light shining directly on the wall (whether from a fixture or natural sunlight) will show the joints. Piling more mud on the joints and repainting will not help at all. Are the "lines" visible all of the time, or just when the lights are on?? Do the lights, by any chance, have halogen bulbs (even brighter than normal bulbs)?? In a situation where intense/direct lighting shines on a wall, a level 5 finish is needed to keep the joints from showing. Meaning........the entire wall needs to have the same finished texture. (SLICK!!) At this point, the solution is to "glaze" coat the entire wall surface with joint compound, sand and repaint. FLAT paint is your "friend" and a fairly long nap roller (to give just a hint of texture) should correct the problem. IF my guess is correct in this situation, the drywall contractor should have been made aware ahead of time that "specialty" lighting was to be used in a certain area so he could plan accordingly ahead of time, thus avoiding the problem. (If he knows his business.) Tearing out and refinishing is not the solution unless I'm way off in my assessment. Don't know if it's possible to post a pic that would show the problem, but it would help.


----------



## chalk_hill (Oct 6, 2008)

Another possibility is movement in the framing itself. Truss lift or expansion contraction due to insufficient venting can translate to dimensional changes that express at the edges of the drywall sheets. Where exactly are the lines showing up? Taped joint/ Butt joints? Mid-span?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

bjbatlanta said:


> Not likely the tape is buckling at this stage of construction. After a couple of years, maybe.... after the lumber dries and shrinks. The "eyeball" lights you mention shining on the wall are probably the cause along with the finishing not being to the proper standard. My guess (sight unseen) is that you are actually just seeing the joints. The finished and sanded joints are actually smoother than the face paper on the drywall. an intense light shining directly on the wall (whether from a fixture or natural sunlight) will show the joints. Piling more mud on the joints and repainting will not help at all. Are the "lines" visible all of the time, or just when the lights are on?? Do the lights, by any chance, have halogen bulbs (even brighter than normal bulbs)?? In a situation where intense/direct lighting shines on a wall, a level 5 finish is needed to keep the joints from showing. Meaning........the entire wall needs to have the same finished texture. (SLICK!!) At this point, the solution is to "glaze" coat the entire wall surface with joint compound, sand and repaint. FLAT paint is your "friend" and a fairly long nap roller (to give just a hint of texture) should correct the problem. IF my guess is correct in this situation, the drywall contractor should have been made aware ahead of time that "specialty" lighting was to be used in a certain area so he could plan accordingly ahead of time, thus avoiding the problem. (If he knows his business.) Tearing out and refinishing is not the solution unless I'm way off in my assessment. Don't know if it's possible to post a pic that would show the problem, but it would help.


 
Are your curtains or shades in place... put the eye ball wall washers on a dimmer or lower watt lamps. AND / OR as well advised 110% on target... above.


----------

